# Colocação pronominal: verbo conjugado+infinit/gerú/particíp



## Doctorr

Olá pessoal, segundo sei nestes casos na fala coloquial usa-se próclise antes de infinitivo/gerúndio/particípio:
Ia te dizer/Tô te dizendo/Não tenho lhe dito

E numa situação mais culta? 
É que quero usar o português correto quando for necessário (cartas oficiais, etc).

Obrigado por anticipação!


----------



## uchi.m

As colocações pronominais têm a nomenclatura próclise, mesóclise e ênclise, que significam, respectivamente, antes, no meio e após o verbo.

Veja os seguintes fios, que podem ser de interesse:


1
2
3
4
U


----------



## Istriano

Doctorr said:


> Olá pessoal, segundo sei nestes casos na fala coloquial usa-se próclise antes de infinitivo/gerúndio/particípio:
> Ia te dizer/Tô te dizendo/Não tenho lhe dito
> 
> E numa situação mais culta?



Nas revistas (como a Veja) se usa esse tipo de colocação pronominal: pronome solto entre dois verbos:

_
Não vão lhes dizer.
Tinham nos visto._
_Poderia se dizer que...
_
...

A norma culta de português brasileiro aceita a posição proclítica a não ser que se trate da posição inicial da frase. (Se vende casa*--->Vende-se casa).


_*Ia-te* dizer_ (ênclise ao verbo auxiliar, em Portugal)
_Ia *te dizer*_ (próclise ao verbo principal, no Brasil)


_Poderia-se dizer_ (errado)
_Poderia se dize_r (certo)
_Poderia dizer-se _(certo)
_Poder-se-ia dizer _(certo)


----------



## Doctorr

obrigado a vocês =)


----------



## breezeofwater

Istriano said:


> Nas revistas (como a Veja) se usa esse tipo de colocação pronominal: pronome solto entre dois verbos:
> 
> _Não vão lhes dizer._
> _Tinham nos visto._
> _Poderia se dizer que..._
> Istri,
> O registo correspondente a estes teus exemplos é considerado (mais) "cuidado"?
> 
> _Poderia se dize_r (certo)
> _Poderia dizer-se _(certo)
> Entre estas duas que sugeriste, pode dizer-se que é uma generalidade que a primeira seja mais usada oralmente e a segunda na expressão escrita, ou nem por isso?
> Valeuzinho!
> BW


----------



## Istriano

Linguagem mais cuidada ou não... a ênclise é praticamente desusada na fala (só se usa nas expressões cristalizadas como: _dá-lhe_, _prazer em vê-la_ ou _vende-se casas_).

Até nas situações formalíssimas, as pessoas dizem:

_Não vou lhe dizer._

e não  _Não lhe vou dizer_ ou _Não vou dizer-lhe.


__*No "Estado"*_


> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo  colocado entre dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao  primeiro deles. Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil  que não é mais possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água  pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia  estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai  se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe  trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._


http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c.shtm

(A maioria das pessoas que escrevem _Pode-se dizer _também escreve _Poderia-se dizer _ em vez de _Poder-se-ia dizer..._
Escrevendo sem o hífen: _Pode se dizer, Poderia se dizer_ a gente pode evitar esse erro comum; Outro erro comum: _Não pode-se dizer_, com hífen:.



> Alguns cuidados como dizer "para eu fazer" ao invés de " para mim fazer" ,  são observados com maior freqüência, mas *não pode-se dizer* que a  intenção de passar a mensagem não fora alcançado, a não ser por exemplo  pelos regionalismos como dizer " me- dá uma média" em São Paulo e no  Paraná, onde em cada região  significa respectivamente, pão  e café com  leite.


Justo num site sobre a gramática: http://educacao.uol.com.br/bancoderedacoes/redacao/ult4657u122.jhtm

A colocação pronominal é mal ensinada no Brasil, daí, ao escrever, muitos gostam de abusar da ênclise, usam nas negações (_*Não *poderia-se dizer_) ou com as palavras atrativas (_*Se *você chamá-la, Um plano que intercepte todas as arestas laterais de um prisma o decompõe em dois sólidos* que chama-se* tronco de prisma_)...


----------



## Macunaíma

Usar o pronome proclítico ao verbo principal nas locuções verbais é correto e natural, logo o que poderia ser mais cuidado do que isso? Além do quê, como o Istriano expôs acima, evita erros e confusões que quem não usa a ênclise com naturalidade sempre acaba cometendo uma hora.


----------



## breezeofwater

Istriano said:


> O Estado aceita o uso, no noticiário, do pronome oblíquo colocado entre dois verbos, sem necessidade de se ligar por hífen ao primeiro deles. Trata-se de uma característica do português do Brasil que não é mais possível desprezar:_ Ele estava se preparando para sair. / Falta d_’_água pode se agravar hoje. / Ele tinha se revoltado contra o pai. / Devia estar se aborrecendo com tudo aquilo. / Queria se livrar do amigo. / Vai se casar esta semana. / Esses homens podem nos ajudar. / Venho lhe trazer o meu apoio. / Tinha nos decepcionado._
> http://www.estadao.com.br/manualreda...clareca/c.shtm
> 
> (A maioria das pessoas que escrevem _Pode-se dizer _também escreve _Poderia-se dizer _ em vez de _Poder-se-ia dizer..._
> Escrevendo sem o hífen: _Pode se dizer, Poderia se dizer_ a gente pode evitar esse erro comum; Outro erro comum: _Não pode-se dizer_, com hífen:.
> 
> Obrigada pelas valisosas explicações Istri!!
> Dá-me um jeitão abarcar estas regras para quando traduzo um pouco em PTB.
> Em PTP aprendi que os pronomes devem acompanhar o verbo principal: Pode dizer-se, mas a verdade é que tanto se houve Pode dizer-se como Pode-se dizer!
> O condicional é um caso bicudo!!  A unica versão correcta é poder-se-ía, mas aceita-se o imperfeito podia-se, o que no nosso caso também ajuda a combater ou evitar o erro!
> Estranho, no meio de todas estas escolhas eu teria escrito/dito em PTB Se pode dizer/não se pode dizer.
> Considera-las correctas tanto na oral como na escrita em PTB?
> BW


----------



## Doctorr

E no condicional, em registro culto, sempre usa-se mesóclise? Na fala habitual ouvi falar próclise: te diria, te ajudaria, poderia te ajudar...


----------



## MugenKaosu

Doctorr said:


> E no condicional, em registro culto, *sempre usa-se mesóclise*? Na fala habitual ouvi falar próclise: te diria, te ajudaria, poderia te ajudar...


Não. De modo geral, eu diria que o uso da mesóclise é mais para quando se quer "falar bonito". Quando aprendi a por pronomes no meio dos verbos, comecei a usá-los em tudo quanto é parte... Até que um professor julgou isso desnecessário, pois seria possível usar a próclise em seu lugar.

Portanto, acho que é um pouco de exagero usar mesóclise, mesmo em contextos formais... A não ser, é claro, que não haja outra opção... Por exemplo, no começo de uma frase, não se pode usar próclise, de modo que se é obrigado a usar mesóclise:
*Se *poderia dizer que...
Poder-*se*-ia dizer que...

Ou se faz isso, ou é necessário arranjar outra forma de dizer a mesma coisa.


----------



## Johannes

_Portanto, acho que é um pouco de exagero usar *mesóclise*, mesmo em contextos formais..._
A Mesóclise é uma coisa inventado? Em Portugal só ví isto por escrito ou uma ou outra vez num discurso na televisão.
Há outras linguas que usam a mesóclise?


----------



## Doctorr

Johannes, segundo lembro das línguas romanas, só em português usa-se mesóclise.


----------



## Vanda

Vejam o que encontrei sobre a mesóclise:


> A construção da mesóclise é possível graças à origem do futuro  sintético (formado por apenas uma palavra): o futuro analítico, que no  latim era formado pelo verbo principal no infinitivo e pelo verbo _habere_  (haver) no presente. *Sendo o futuro analítico uma forma composta, era  possível colocar o pronome entre os dois verbos. Com a evolução da  língua, o verbo auxiliar foi assimilado como desinência do verbo  principal, mas manteve-se a possibilidade de deixar o pronome em posição  mesoclítica.* Ou seja:
> 
> 
> Ter hei ⇒ terei
> Ter hás ⇒ terás
> Ter há ⇒ terá
> Ter hemos ⇒ teremos
> Ter heis ⇒ tereis
> Ter hão ⇒ terão


----------



## uchi.m

Johannes said:


> _Portanto, acho que é um pouco de exagero usar *mesóclise*, mesmo em contextos formais..._
> A Mesóclise é uma coisa inventadoinventada? Em Portugal só ví isto por escrito ou uma ou outra vez num discurso na televisão.
> Há outras linguas que usam a mesóclise?


Desculpe pelo preciosismo, mas é para o bem 
Abraços e parabéns pela fluência em português!


----------



## J. Bailica

Vanda said:


> Vejam o que encontrei sobre a mesóclise:


 
Não fazia ideia!
(ui... não faz quotes de quotes!)


----------



## Istriano

Acho que a frequencia da mesóclise em português brasileiro é mais baixa que a frequencia do subjuntivo de futuro em espanhol. 
*
*

Pelo menos o subjuntivo deles se usa nos provérbios (*Adonde fueres haz lo que vieres).*


----------



## breezeofwater

Istriano said:


> Acho que a frequencia da mesóclise em português brasileiro é mais baixa que a frequencia do subjuntivo de futuro em espanhol.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelo menos o subjuntivo deles se usa nos provérbios (*Adonde fueres haz lo que vieres).*


Doctor em Portugal ouve-se de vez em quando em debates políticos, dicursos linguísticos e outros, mas geralmente pertence mais ao registo culto como tu mesmo disseste e é sobretudo utilizado na escrita.

Diz-se subjuntivo em PTB?? Sempre aprendi conjuntivo PTP.
Nem sabia que existia futuro do conjuntivo em espanhol... 

BW


----------



## Doctorr

Breezeofwater, em espanhol sim usa-se futuro de subjuntivo mas apenas em duas ou três expressões na fala e um pouco mais na escrita jurídica.


----------

